# تخصص ميكانيكا الأنتاج ..؟؟؟



## الملعون (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الســـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

:d المعذرة أسمي لا يأهل لكتابت موضوع ولكن ماذا افعل كتبت وائل رفض كتبت المخترع رفض كتبت الملعون وافق.... أنا أنسان محترم فلا تسيأون الضن....:86: المعذرة


يا أخوان أنا طالب ميكانيكا أنتاج

عندي بعض الأسئلة الجميلة:


1_ هل أذا صار عندي شهادة بكلريوس أو ماجستير, اقدر أخترع أختراعات مذهلة؟؟؟ ما هي الأختراعات الي ممكن أكون في مجالها؟؟؟


2_ هل لة مستقبل واعــد في السعودية؟؟


في الأخير, للأسف والله شيء يقهر الواحد يخرج من الثانوي بنسبة جيد سواءً مرتفع أو منخفض أن شاء الله يخرج بمقبول يحكمون علية بأنه فاشل وانه خلاص لابد أن يكون أسنان من دون شهادة عليا في في التخصص الي يحبة, لابد أن يقودونك للفشل لتخصص لا تميل إلية, وايضاً لابد أن تأخذها من كلية أو جامعة فاشلة لأن نسبتك ضعيفة, المفروض يكون الباب مفتوح لأي أنسان يريد شهادة كبيرة ويريد العلم, أنسان كان عنده ضروف في الثانوي ويبغى يعدل من حياتة, أنسان نفسيته ما كانت تساعدة على المذاكرة...... والله شيء يقهر, (( يمكن يكون كلامي عند البعض غير مفهوم أو غير منسق )) المعذرة.


وياشباب تكفون عجلو بالرد, أريد رد يشمل المهم وغير المهم..



والسلام عليكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم .

بأمكانك الان ان تغير اسمك في قسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات .

وان شاء الله الشباب ما يقصروا في الرد على اسئلتك .

والله الموفق .

بغدادي


----------



## فايز النداوي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعينك


----------



## ahmad01 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شو الاختصاص اللي تحبه ؟ فوت على النت و ابحث عن جامعات في الخارج و راسلهم و إذا صار نصيب بتروح بتدرس بالخارج الها عدة مزايا 1- تدرس الاختصاص اللي تحبه 2- مكانة اجتماعية جيدة و خصوصا في دول الخليج إذا كان معك شهادة خارجية 3- تتلقى علم حديث و تصير قادر على التفكير و الاختراع و الابداع و البحث و ترجع تخترع لوطنك و تنفع اهلك و ناسك و يمكن تفتح جامعة خاصة بالسعودية كمان و الله ييسرلك امورك بس اهم شي بتساويه هو تغير اسمك و خبرنا الاسم الجديد 
:20:


----------



## aw-eng (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يكون بعونك ....
حكينا هالحكي من زمان ولكن ........
لازم تجيب درجات حتى تحقق أحلامك ........
ليس المهم ما تحب من الإختصاصات ولكن المهم ما تأتي به من الدرجات .... هذا المنطق السائد
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مهما كان اخى العزيز لا تسمى نفسك المعلون ولعلمك لم اقراء انت كاتب ايه لان الاسم غلط من اوله فصعب انى اهتم بما تكتب


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## احمد1970 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعينك


----------



## rashed al_rashed (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوي بالنسبة لمستقبل تخصص ميكانيكا انتاج جدا حلو وخاصة بالسعوديه لأن الشركات الصناعية كثيرة ومن التخصصات المطلوبة تخصص الميكانيكا
وبالنسبة للأختراعات اذا كنت فاهم التخصص ومبدع يمكنك الاختراع والاختراعات تكون بالمكائن الانتاجية

الله يوفقك


----------



## فرح ال (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعينك يااخي على هندسة الميكانيك في البلاد العربية لعدم وجود منشأت صناعية انتاجية


----------

